# Guitar snobs



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Watch the vid below and tell me if you can relate to any of these kinds of persons. Any kind of musician snobbery you experience.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I once played with a guy who was in love with George Thorogood. If we played anything else, he would stop dead in his tracks and then start into one of George’s songs. I walked out of there just fuming. I decided to accommodate this ass and try to keep up with his songs just playing rhythm but the more I played the more pissed I got. I just had to leave. 

You know how much I love to play ACDC but you can’t always be a one trick pony.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Was in a band for ages with a dude who was so superior due to his better knowledge of theory. Never believed me that he was dropping a beat in the turnaround of one of his originals. I learned to compensate and years later when we got a different bassist ( with more theory chops than him) and that new guypointed out the exact same thing, I had a good rofl ( and then told him that I been playing it like that for years and I ain't switching it up now).


Similar thing when we were doing a Toots Hibbert cover. I wanted to shorten the bridge from ' give it to me 1/2/3/4 time' to just 1 and 3 and he was all like, ' but 2 is after 1; you can't do that.' We went to a 
Toots concert a few months later and he did 1/2/3/10 time and I turned to my guitarist with the biggest grin on my face and he was just like 'this proves nothing'


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

"_Noodley-MacNoodleton_", that's awesome! Tried to get a band off the ground a few years ago, but the bass player was always, always, always noodling! It drove everyone nuts! He was a really good guitar player, but an even better bass player, which is one of the hardest spots to fill, but, he really wanted to play guitar. What did he do??? Noodle every chance he got! Should have called that project DOA!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I've jammed with guys and you know how you might stop a song to talk about some detail you want to get right and there's ALWAYS one guy that wants to noodle while you're trying to discuss something. WTF?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno, i think the guy has a point though, when he talks about some of the time, perception is not reality. i noticed the confidence thing even in myself. when people ask what kind of guitar i play. i feel funny saying "studio pro". as if i am somehow trying to be sure the other person understands _it's not *just* a studio._ but i didn't name it, so, it's in my head. the truth is, there has never been a time when someone else has played it and didn't smile after a few seconds because it plays so well, and feels really good. but i still find myself suppressing a cringe when i say "pro" after studio.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have certainly encountered the Curmudgeon--and I am an anti-Curmudgeon...

Although I have encountered most of the types he listed, at least partially.

Fortunately most of the guitar players I have encountered are not any of the snob types he listed


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My son just gave me shit for playing Into The Void as though I was EVH. 

Asshole McAssholeton.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve always tried to accommodate and make people feel welcome. Music has come easy to me ( which has nothing to do with my own effort and everything to do with the talent God gave me. )

I often enjoyed being in the presence of better players. That said regardless of the player I have a little time for people who like to argue or assume when it comes to music. The great part about it is you hear can’t lie and, if you record your jams, when there’s an error you can always listen to later.

When I was on tour in Spain for four years, I had a bassist from Cuba who was quite good. he would often try to talk about why a certain theory point was right. many times he would end up with his foot in his mouth. I just let him talk. Funny that he was one of the causes the bands break up but I was done anyway.

I love jamming with everybody


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

adcandour said:


> My son just gave me shit for playing Into The Void as though I was EVH.
> 
> Asshole McAssholeton.



that's one of my fav sabbath songs. your version must have been interesting.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What makes me a tad upset is when ppl play a song and you know it’s wrong and you try to point it out to them in a very non threatening way and they feel they have to argue their point. When I pointed out a particular mistake that an ex member was making and played the song on my phone for him he said I will do it “my” way and does it really matter? There was no winning this so I just let it slide. His version sounded so shitty though. 

There’s always room to adapt the song to your particular taste and your style of playing but when it sounds so out of place and not conducive to song being played then I have to voice my opinion. 

Playing this song with him always made me cringe. I just kept quiet and took one for the team anyways.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> My son just gave me shit for playing Into The Void as though I was EVH.
> 
> Asshole McAssholeton.


Probably because it was at 8am hahaha.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> that's one of my fav sabbath songs. your version must have been interesting.


I wasn't really trying to do it, he just had it on an EVH style setting. I liked it though.

Yeah, that song is my fav, until I hear another old sabbath tune. so good.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Probably because it was at 8am hahaha.


Lisa just posted that she doesn't care for Kiss on a good day - let alone at 7:30am on a Sunday. He was rockin' Detroit Rock City.

His new infatuation is old Kiss. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> "_Noodley-MacNoodleton_", that's awesome! Tried to get a band off the ground a few years ago, but the bass player was always, always, always noodling! It drove everyone nuts! He was a really good guitar player, but an even better bass player, which is one of the hardest spots to fill, but, he really wanted to play guitar. What did he do??? Noodle every chance he got! Should have called that project DOA!


Was his name Mark? Had the same thing. We used to cal him 50 take Mark - he'd nail it on the first, but then spend the next 50 trying different things before finally just playing it straight up again. Eventually we learned to not give him a practice take and just hit record straight away, cuz otherwise we'd be there all day.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't often play with other people, or hell, even around other people. But the times I have, I've been pretty lucky I guess. I'm extremely easy going and so have everyone else I've ever played with.

I waste my fair share of time online arguing with elitists online though.. Not sure why, I like to think it's nothing more than curing boredom but I'm sure there's more to it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> "_Noodley-MacNoodleton_", that's awesome! Tried to get a band off the ground a few years ago, but the bass player was always, always, always noodling! It drove everyone nuts! He was a really good guitar player, but an even better bass player, which is one of the hardest spots to fill, but, he really wanted to play guitar. What did he do??? Noodle every chance he got! Should have called that project DOA!


I really have to watch my self with this behavior. Its like a nervous tic or tourettes or something. My fingers are always moving. Practices or sound check are situations that I have to watch my self. As soon as I realize I'm doing it I turn the guitar volume right off.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

he's got a good point about perception & interpretation

that said, musicians are notorious for having all kinds of personality quirks

heck, all artists & creative people are


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Lisa just posted that she doesn't care for Kiss on a good day - let alone at 7:30am on a Sunday. He was rockin' Detroit Rock City.
> 
> His new infatuation is old Kiss. It's pretty awesome.


Does he like “Lick it up”?

If not, suggest it because it is so much fun to play.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Does he like “Lick it up”?
> 
> If not, suggest it because it is so much fun to play.


He has a 'make-up on only' policy, and I agree.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> He has a 'make-up on only' policy, and I agree.


Oh I see. Cool.

Hey, I hope to see you two at RW this year. Your son was really amazing last year. I can hardly wait to hear him play this year.

Are you still playing a lot of VH? I really want to try their songs but I hate tuning down and they look as hard as hell to play. Maybe it’s time to start learning a few. Actually that would be a good challenge and may kick my playing up a notch or two.

Actually I could leave my Gibson tuned down.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Oh I see. Cool.
> 
> Hey, I hope to see you two at RW this year. Your son was really amazing last year. I can hardly wait to hear him play this year.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I'm going. I'm always on the fence, because weather is always a factor. Hopefully.

I only tune down, because it makes guitars easier to play imo. You can still learn them in standard tuning (as I did). I always found that when I tried to learn technically difficult songs, even if I fell short, it was still cool sounding.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

adcandour said:


> He has a 'make-up on only' policy, and I agree.


_dressed to kill_ is when kiss was at their musical best


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> _dressed to kill_ is when kiss was at their musical best


killer tunes on that one. Rock bottom...sheeeiiit


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> I really have to watch my self with this behavior. Its like a nervous tic or tourettes or something. My fingers are always moving. Practices or sound check are situations that I have to watch my self. As soon as I realize I'm doing it I turn the guitar volume right off.


That's a good call, to be able to recognize you're noodling and self moderate. This guy had no idea, and wondered why we were losing patience. Admittedly, I've been guilty as well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> _dressed to kill_ is when kiss was at their musical best


kiss was at their musical best when the power in the stadium went out and people emptied quietly guided by the dim glow of the emergency exit lighting


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

adcandour said:


> killer tunes on that one. Rock bottom...sheeeiiit


i like the vocal harmonies on that album. also i like when gene sings, because it frees up paul to play a beefier rhythm part. rock bottom is a great song. gene's bass is cranked to just the right spot on that song. really, i dig the production on that record alot because it's contextually spot-on. pretty basic and fairly raw compared to other stuff released during that time. 1975 was a big year for stadium rock, alot of big names released what are now thought of as timeless classics that year. ( for that matter, rock & roll all nite is definitely among those, imo) google and see just what came out that year. getting a chunk of record sales when there was sooo much amazing music released at the same time, is no small feat. dressed to kill was their last album where the music came first before the marketing.








vadsy said:


> kiss was at their musical best when the power in the stadium went out and people emptied quietly guided by the dim glow of the emergency exit lighting


well, sure, they're not steely dan or rush, or whatever. i mean, musical ability-wise. they (at that time) were basic rock, with some punk influences. the donnas cover kiss, and nail it, for that exact same reason. they're similar, musically, to early kiss in that they are basic rock with punk influences. but you don't need to be steve vai to be a basic rocker. raw rock, even when it's pop-ish (kix?)
mostly just requires you to produce visceral music to lyrics about getting laid, or getting wasted, or being a bad-ass.


----------

